# David C F Wright



## Guest (Nov 23, 2019)

This gentleman's articles have been referenced in a couple of threads recently and over the past few years. He has been described as a contributor to MusicWeb International. Having read some of his articles, which often contain eyebrow-raising opinions, I was prompted to find out more about MusicWeb, where I note that a number of his articles have been removed.

Does anyone know any more about the ubiquitous Mr Wright?
How reliable is MusicWeb?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't use MusicWeb as much now as I did in the past, but when I was filling gaps in my CD collection it was very useful as a source of reviews. I can't say I ever found anything that made me doubt the site's reliability - the reviewers come across as level-headed enthusiasts. Wright's name rang no bells, and searching the site it seems that his contributions were composer profiles rather than reviews.

His Schubert hatchet-job is extraordinary!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Actually I've been doing a bit more digging, and it seems that Wright did have reviews on MusicWeb but they were removed in 2003, which was before I started visiting the site. He seems to have had a major problem with MusicWeb's Founding Editor Rob Barnett, who gets a thorough going-over on Wright's site!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ I just had to look up what Wright wrote on Barnett after your post:

https://www.wrightmusic.net/pdfs/rob-barnett.pdf

I recall seeing the name Barnett but not anything he wrote. But I do agree with Wright that Musicweb may not be the best resource to knowing what the music is about. It's about how the performances strike the reviewer, which is all what many record buyers are most interested in.


----------

